# Knee Wraps/Sleeves



## PinIt2WinIt (Jul 4, 2022)

What kind of wraps or sleeves are you guys running? I’ve got some elite knee sleeves that are hella thin…basically use them about 75% of my max lower days. I have some elite krait wraps that I’ll throw on occasionally or if I want to go heavy (over 90% of my max). I get about 10-20% extra on my squat when I slap them on.

Are those reasonable numbers? Or am I able to get more out of them? I feel like I can wrap them tighter but then when I do I fell like it’s a minimal difference or if anything. 

What are some of your favorite wraps or sleeves and why?

*Max right now for my squat is 475. Usually throw the wraps on after I hit 405 with either sleeves on or slick. Hit 405 again with wraps and then go up from there.*


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 5, 2022)

I have Stronghouse Project knee sleeves. I wear them even on warmups with squats. I don't use wraps anymore because they're too much hassle, but used to use the blue Slingshot wraps and got about 50lbs out of them. Tried a handful of different brands and nothing else came close to that.


----------



## tinymk (Jul 5, 2022)

SBD sleeves all day long.  Had a couple pairs for over 5 years and still feel and produce great results. Feel brand new


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jul 5, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I have Stronghouse Project knee sleeves. I wear them even on warmups with squats. I don't use wraps anymore because they're too much hassle, but used to use the blue Slingshot wraps and got about 50lbs out of them. Tried a handful of different brands and nothing else came close to that.


Yeah they can be a pain in the ass for sure…rest times almost double because of it lol. I’ll check out the strong house sleeves. How long have you had them?


tinymk said:


> SBD sleeves all day long.  Had a couple pairs for over 5 years and still feel and produce great results. Feel brand new


I’ve been eying the SBD’s for a while now…just trying to work up the desire to spend that much on some sleeves lol. Do you have the new ones that are supposed to be like a knee wrap almost and still competition friendly? At the end of the day “buy once cry once” lol I’d rather get good shit than buy something that’s decent but doesn’t last more than a year or so.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 5, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Yeah they can be a pain in the ass for sure…rest times almost double because of it lol. I’ll check out the strong house sleeves. How long have you had them?



I guess I've had them about four years now. No issues so far. My last pair were Slingshot Strong series and had them about that same amount of time.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jul 5, 2022)

Rocktape. I'm on my second set and love them. Thick and full range of motion.



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LMEGTZ2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jul 5, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Rocktape. I'm on my second set and love them. Thick and full range of motion.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LMEGTZ2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


How long have they lasted you? Read a few people saying they were tearing at the seams…they’re only $20 so I mean that’s not too bad lol and a one year warranty.


----------



## Blange89 (Jul 8, 2022)

I second sbd knee sleeves. I think wraps are too much hassle


----------



## Yano (Jul 8, 2022)

Ok Ive only used things on my knees in football and track ... so don't bite my head off ,,, Do they make that big of a difference for lifting ? I've never used them.

I understand geared lifting and all so just take single ply ,, is it just to keep the joints warm between lifts ? does it add any stability ?

Realize that sounds like a troll question from some one that should already know the answer but its an honest one. I dont use sleeves or wraps ,, only on my wrists.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 8, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ok Ive only used things on my knees in football and track ... so don't bite my head off ,,, Do they make that big of a difference for lifting ? I've never used them.
> 
> I understand geared lifting and all so just take single ply ,, is it just to keep the joints warm between lifts ? does it add any stability ?
> 
> Realize that sounds like a troll question from some one that should already know the answer but its an honest one. I dont use sleeves or wraps ,, only on my wrists.



I can get about 50lbs out of a good set of wraps tightly wrapped. Can be a good overload tool similar to a Slingshot on bench or just using bands or chains. Just too much of a pain to implement for me personally.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jul 8, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ok Ive only used things on my knees in football and track ... so don't bite my head off ,,, Do they make that big of a difference for lifting ? I've never used them.
> 
> I understand geared lifting and all so just take single ply ,, is it just to keep the joints warm between lifts ? does it add any stability ?
> 
> Realize that sounds like a troll question from some one that should already know the answer but its an honest one. I dont use sleeves or wraps ,, only on my wrists.


Add both stability and warmth to the joint as well as giving you rebound out of the hole. I have pretty thin knee sleeves and I can notice a difference from squatting slick and when I put them on. I’ve had knee injuries in the past so squatting with absolutely nothing is fine with light and moderate weight but I need something as the weight increases for sure. I’ve only had one pair of wraps and one pair of sleeves. 

Wraps definitely has a learning curve from what I’ve learned since using them. Really dialing in how tight or loose you wrap makes a difference. Some dudes like wrapping that shit so tight their fuckin feet are turning ghost white lol. I found (so far) wrapping them tight but not crazy works best…feet will start going numb or tingling about the time I start the squat and as soon as the squat is complete I’m ready to rip them off asap lol. 

The biggest pain in the ass is pulling them off, rolling them up, and then wrapping again before the next lift. Sleeves you can leave on or at least slide down until you’re ready. Your rest can go from 2-3 minutes to like 5-8 maybe even 10 especially if you’re wrapping yourself. Just wrapping your knees is a god damn workout I swear. I’ll be sweating like a mofo like I just did a set before I even start my set hahahah.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 8, 2022)

SBD and Mark Bell are both good.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 9, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> What kind of wraps or sleeves are you guys running? I’ve got some elite knee sleeves that are hella thin…basically use them about 75% of my max lower days. I have some elite krait wraps that I’ll throw on occasionally or if I want to go heavy (over 90% of my max). I get about 10-20% extra on my squat when I slap them on.
> 
> Are those reasonable numbers? Or am I able to get more out of them? I feel like I can wrap them tighter but then when I do I fell like it’s a minimal difference or if anything.
> 
> ...


Be proud of that weight son!!


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jul 9, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Be proud of that weight son!!


Oh no doubt! Lol been a long road to get there no doubt. I fuckin hate social media because it makes you compare yourself against all these elite dudes and shit. Sometimes I forget that nearly 500 for a squat is fucking legit lol but….the road continues! Slow and steady wins the race. Can’t go hard and burnout in a year…gotta make this last as long as I can.


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 9, 2022)

I prefer a knee sleeve, the wraps just got annoying to where I felt it was a pain in the ass to keep wrapping.


----------



## almostgone (Dec 12, 2022)

I like Rehband neoprene sleeves. I use 5mm for elbows and 7mm for knees. I feel it really helps keep the heat in the joints and my joints just feel better with the amount of support they provide.


----------



## BigChief1 (Dec 17, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ok Ive only used things on my knees in football and track ... so don't bite my head off ,,, Do they make that big of a difference for lifting ? I've never used them.
> 
> I understand geared lifting and all so just take single ply ,, is it just to keep the joints warm between lifts ? does it add any stability ?
> 
> Realize that sounds like a troll question from some one that should already know the answer but its an honest one. I dont use sleeves or wraps ,, only on my wrists.


Might be a different perspective than some cause my knees are shot. But they give me piece of mind and comfort. Without them my knees sound like a bowl of rice Krispy's. Subconsciously it cheats me out of reps compared to when I do have them on.


----------

